# Black Mold



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess this is caused by too much watering??? This tomato was not in contact with the ground. What fungicide would work to cure this? So far it is only affecting one plant.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

I think it just has something to do with the autofocus on your camera. Good luck with it!:spineyes:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

something opened it up, kill that. seven dust is good for veggies


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sharkbite said:


> I think it just has something to do with the autofocus on your camera. Good luck with it!:spineyes:


LOL, comedian. Profish, I have been applying 7 dust religiously. This is some sort of a fungus.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Kocide. rs


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

It's a calcium deficiency. Get a foliar spray like Rot-Stop or Yield Booster and spray them per label instructions. Try to spray them before the rain this weekend.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://bexar-tx.tamu.edu/HomeHort/F1Column/2006 Articles/MAY28.htm

A couple of mine are doing the same thing. I found this on-line last night.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Robowader has the correct answer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought it was blossom end rot at first but it is not at the bottom of the affected tomatoes. I'm going to add some calcium to the soil and see what that does. If not, I'll get a fungicide like Rusty suggested.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Water evenly* - If the plant goes through drastic changes in the amount of water it gets, it may not be able to take up the calcium it need at the crucial time when the fruit is being formed. Water evenly, not too much or too little.

*Add the right kind of fertilizer* - Add a low nitrigen fertilizer to the soill before you plant. Too much nitrogen will cause an imbalance of growth between the roots and the leaves. If the leaves grow too fast, the plant does not have enough roots to take up calcium the squash fruit will need.

*Add lime *- The soil pH must be between 6.0 and 6.5 for optimal calcium uptake. Use lime to balance you're your soil's pH if it is too low, adding lime will correct this.

*Add gypsum* - Gypsum will help add calcium to the soil and will make that nutrient more readily available.

*Remove the fruit and fix the problem* - If squash blossom end rot appears, remove the affected fruit and use a calcium rich foliage spray on the plant. This will ensue that the next round of squash that the plant grows will have sufficient calcium to grow correctly. You can use Epsom salts (AKA magnesium sulfate) which has been proven to prevent blossom rot). Apply a spray of 1 tbs. Epsom salts to one gallon of water liberally on the plants once per month.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Kinda like this......*



Haute Pursuit said:


> I guess this is caused by too much watering??? This tomato was not in contact with the ground. What fungicide would work to cure this? So far it is only affecting one plant.


I have already had about 8 toms that I thought were ready have this **** going on....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> I have already had about 8 toms that I thought were ready have this **** going on....


Yours might be blossom end rot Robo... the 3 of mine, so far, that were affected had the black stuff on the sides of the fruit.

Here is the site I used to figure out what it might be if that helps you any. So far, it hasn't happened to me again. I have started watering every other day instead of every day also.

Site: http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/publications/tomatoproblemsolver/

EDIT... nevermind, i see you posted the same reference site earlier in the thread. :cheers:


----------

